# [RISOLTO] iBook Xorg e kde

## system09

Risolto un problema e arriva subito un altro problema   :Sad: 

Io sto facendo del mio meglio ma proprio non ci riesco

allora ho installato gentoo seguendo la guida per ppc

il sistema si avvia correttamete e ora si connette a internet

poi non so devo installare prima xorg??? ho provato anche a installare direttamente

kde ma proprio non vuole saperne.

Allora visto che non so come postarvi l' errore per intero e non posso fare 

copia e incolla provo a scriverlo almeno in parte.

Quando do il comando emerge xorg-server dice:

```

>>> Failed to emerge X11-proto/xproto-7.0.21, Log file:

>>> /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/build.log

* Message for package x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21:

* ERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21 failed (configure phase):

* econf failed

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 56: Called src_configure

* environment, line 3283: Called xorg-2_src_configure

* environment, line 4127: Called autotools-utils_src_configure

.....
```

Ci sono ancora un pò di questi errori che non sto a scriverli tutti

se servirà li scriverò...

invece se do emerge kde-meta

```

[blocks B ] >=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99 (">=sys-uth/polkit-qt-0.99" is blocking sys-auth/polkit-kde-0.95.1-r1)

*Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system.

(sys-auth/polkit-kde-0.95.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for emerge) pulled in by

  sys-auth/polkit-kde required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-0.101-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more informatio about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following 

section of the gentoo linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

mi scuso per eventuali errori di battitura.

Non sono esperto non so molto di gentoo

ma sono partito da ubuntu poi varie distro semplice come ubuntu

poi son passato a Arch senza troppe difficoltà e qualcosa ho imparato

ora vorrei fare il grande passo a gentoo

ma non so perchè non ci riesco proprio

installo il sistema base e poi arrivato il momento di installare

grafica e cose varie mi blocco...

fose sbaglio in qualche configurazione all' inizio...non so

spero in un aiuto

GrazieLast edited by system09 on Tue Sep 20, 2011 12:08 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## k01

l'errore importante è qualche riga più su di quello che hai postato, puoi redirigere l'output di errore di emerge in un file dando

```
emerge pacchetto 2> filedilog
```

che guida stai seguendo per xorg? io l'ho sempre installato dando emerge xorg-x11, inoltre può essere un problema di use flag, servirebbe il tuo make.conf.

l'emerge di kde dice semplicemente che ci sono due pacchetti che non possono essere installati insieme, ma sicuro che kde sia la scelta giusta?? su un computer così datato io metterei qualcosa di più leggero come xfce

----------

## system09

sto usando questa guida 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

ecco l' errore: (grazie per l' utile comando):

```

[31;01m * [39;49;00mERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21 failed (configure phase):

[31;01m * [39;49;00m  econf failed

[31;01m * [39;49;00m

[31;01m * [39;49;00mCall stack:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m    ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

[31;01m * [39;49;00m  environment, line 3285:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

[31;01m * [39;49;00m  environment, line 4129:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

[31;01m * [39;49;00m  environment, line  487:  Called base_src_configure '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-specs' '--without-xmlto' '--without-fop'

[31;01m * [39;49;00m  environment, line  615:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-specs' '--without-xmlto' '--without-fop'

[31;01m * [39;49;00m    ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

[31;01m * [39;49;00mThe specific snippet of code:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m           die "econf failed"

[31;01m * [39;49;00m

[31;01m * [39;49;00mIf you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21',

[31;01m * [39;49;00mthe complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21'.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mThe complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/build.log'.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mThe ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/environment'.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mS: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21'

```

ecco il make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=powerpc -mtune=powerpc -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome kde qt4 qt3support dbus device-mapper consolekit policykit X declarative sql svg webkit opengl png mng extras alsa cdr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

da qt3support a extras le ho aggiunte una alla volta mentre provavo a installare kde

fino a quando si è bloccato completamente..ho fatto male?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma sicuro che kde sia la scelta giusta?? su un computer così datato io metterei qualcosa di più leggero come xfce
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  hai ragione 

ma adoro kde   :Embarassed: 

e comunque è un pc per fare i test 

e volevo vedere prima come si comportava con kde.

----------

## k01

quella guida è un po' vecchiotta, come c'è scritto di fianco:

 *Quote:*   

> Aggiornato il 25 ottobre 2010
> 
> La versione originale di questo documento è più recente ed è stata aggiornata il 2 settembre 2011 

 

quindi ti conviene seguire l'originale in inglese: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

in make.conf non vedo la variabile VIDEO_CARDS impostata

l'errore comunque non è nemmeno lì, ma a sto punto secondo me ti conviene ripulire un po' world, e ricominciare da zero con l'emerge di xorg, e successivamente il desktop che hai scelto

posta qui anche il contenuto di /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## system09

ecco world:

```

app-admin/syslog-ng

net-dialup/ppp

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

sys-apps/mlocate

sys-apps/portage

sys-boot/yaboot

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

```

si mi sono accorto ora di non aver impostato

VIDEO_CARDS

lo faccio subito

ho provato anche emerge xorg-x11

ma da errore anche così

come ripulisco world?

ho notato che nella guida in italiano mancava questo comando:

```

(Make sure udev is in your USE flags)

# echo "x11-base/xorg-server udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

però non cambia niente sempre il solito erroreLast edited by system09 on Fri Sep 16, 2011 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

world è pulito, mi aspettavo qualcosa di molto più incasinato. a sto punto io ripulirei dando emerge --depclean, e poi riprovare emerge --keep-going xorg-x11. resta comunque da capire perchè xproto fallisce, servirebbe il log completo, quindi se non va ancora dai emerge -1 xproto > logfile e posta qui

----------

## system09

allora per fare un pò di chiarezza xproto da errore quando provo

```

emerge xorg-server

```

invece con xorg-x11 è media-fonts/font-util

errore simile se non uguale

l' output di  emerge -1 xproto > logfile è:

```

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21

 * xproto-7.0.21.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: x11@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux ppc userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xproto-7.0.21.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work

tar: xproto-7.0.21/DECkeysym.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.417087734 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/ap_keysym.h: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:29:39 is 1039197906.416468105 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/keysymdef.h: time stamp 2011-03-15 22:41:09 is 1102785396.403861171 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/X.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.400156907 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/keysym.h: time stamp 2011-03-15 22:41:09 is 1102785396.39704151 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/configure.ac: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:44:06 is 1103401173.396484543 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/config.guess: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:36:48 is 1039198335.389843267 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/sect1-9.xml: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:50 is 1097518097.324172803 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/x11protocol.xml: time stamp 2010-11-04 00:00:31 is 1091385358.321546772 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/Makefile.in: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:37 is 1103401324.317676492 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/keysyms.xml: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:50 is 1097518097.305190869 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/encoding.xml: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.229363124 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/glossary.xml: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:50 is 1097518097.222778326 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/Makefile.in: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:37 is 1103401324.220686855 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/README: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.220188211 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/hostname.txt: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.217337082 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/IPv6.txt: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.21688667 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/localuser.txt: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.216549593 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses/Makefile.am: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.216236714 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/SIAddresses: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.216097499 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs/Makefile.am: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.21564253 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/specs: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.215496968 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xwinsock.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.210891336 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xmd.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.210310173 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xprotostr.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.20992736 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/AUTHORS: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:29:39 is 1039197906.209605854 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xw32defs.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.209317226 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xproto.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.201942225 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Makefile.in: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:37 is 1103401324.196350646 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xfuncproto.h.in: time stamp 2011-03-15 22:41:09 is 1102785396.19575874 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xdefs.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.195407992 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/config.sub: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:36:48 is 1039198335.189816086 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/INSTALL: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.188261942 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xwindows.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.187806755 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/install-sh: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:36:48 is 1039198335.183244092 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/XF86keysym.h: time stamp 2010-11-18 04:29:20 is 1092611087.181325689 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Sunkeysym.h: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.179471631 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/XWDFile.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.177957579 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/ChangeLog: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.169861551 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xpoll.h.in: time stamp 2009-10-02 00:44:40 is 1057000807.168106939 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/HPkeysym.h: time stamp 2009-06-12 22:33:54 is 1047402561.165235682 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xalloca.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.164700309 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/README: time stamp 2010-11-04 00:00:31 is 1091385358.16195682 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xos.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.161421663 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/do-not-use-config.h.in: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.161082037 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/aclocal.m4: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:35 is 1103401322.146513677 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xos_r.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.141858187 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/missing: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:36:48 is 1039198335.139870394 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/xproto.pc.in: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:29:39 is 1039197906.139383089 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xthreads.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.135803337 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xfuncs.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.134413797 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xatom.h: time stamp 2009-03-09 23:29:39 is 1039197906.13394407 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/COPYING: time stamp 2011-03-15 22:41:09 is 1102785396.131895948 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/configure: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:37 is 1103401324.104989969 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xosdefs.h: time stamp 2009-07-11 11:19:50 is 1049867717.104277187 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Makefile.am: time stamp 2010-11-04 00:00:31 is 1091385358.103899257 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21/Xarch.h: time stamp 2011-01-13 23:32:49 is 1097518096.103592671 s in the future

tar: xproto-7.0.21: time stamp 2011-03-23 01:46:45 is 1103401332.100749192 s in the future

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21 ...

 * CONFIGURE_OPTIONS are deprecated. Please migrate to XORG_CONFIGURE_OPTIONS

 * to preserve namespace.

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21_build"

 * econf: updating xproto-7.0.21/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xproto-7.0.21/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21/configure --prefix=/usr --build=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu --host=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-specs --without-xmlto --without-fop

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21_build/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3285:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4129:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  487:  Called base_src_configure '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-specs' '--without-xmlto' '--without-fop'

 *   environment, line  615:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-specs' '--without-xmlto' '--without-fop'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21:

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ps. ho problemi a postare nuovi messaggi con firefox6.0.1 - quando premo su RISPONDI

     mi riporta all' indice del forum, ora sono con konqueror e funziona

----------

## k01

beh se emerge non dice cavolate, il tuo orologio di sistema è rimasto almeno al 2008 forse anche prima, è quello il problema. controlla la data con date

 *system09 wrote:*   

> ho notato che nella guida in italiano mancava questo comando:
> 
> ```
> 
> (Make sure udev is in your USE flags)
> ...

 

non è l'unica differenza, la guida in italiano si riferisce ancora ad hal che è deprecato

----------

## system09

mhm...credevo di averla impostata correttamente in fase di installazione

ora l' ho corretta

e quando l' ho controlla a me risultava 1976   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

scusa se ti ho fatto "scervellare" per una piccola banalità

credo proprio che il mio sbaglio è sempre stato quello di

impostare la data prima del chroot

comunque ora sta compilando xorg-x11 che è una bellezza

grazie per l' aiuto oggi sei stato prezioso!

non avrei mai pensato che una data sbagliata potesse 

influire così tanto su una compilazione.

----------

## djinnZ

eselect profile ...

----------

## system09

Ciao djinnZ,

emmm..non capisco cosa vuoi sapere...

se non ricordo male avevo impostato

eselect profile set 2

non so se influisce sull' installazione di kde

desktop-kde era l' opzione 4

comunque ora sta ancora compilando xorg

e sembra anadare senza problemi...

----------

## k01

credo che intenda dire che se vuoi usare kde c'è il profilo apposta che ti evita di inserire manualmente alcune use flag in make.conf

----------

## system09

Ah.. non capivo cosa facesse esattamente quel'opzione

Appena finisce con xorg la imposto

se sono ancora in tempo!

----------

## system09

Chiedo scusa se ho messo Risolto troppo presto

xorg lo ha compilato bene

ma kde continua a darmi un errore che non finisce più,

non riesco neanche a postarlo come codice non so perchè

comunque è uguale a quello che ho scritto nel primo post

non è che kde 4.6 non è compatibile con ppc?

 :Sad: 

----------

## k01

siccome avevo letto il post prima che lo cancellassi stavo già rispondendo quando mi sono accorto che non c'era più la domanda  :Laughing:  quindi ti ripropongo quello che avevo scritto prima:

hai capito male. e l'output di errore che hai postato è abbastanza illeggibile. evidentemente c'era qualcosa da smascherare o da impostare 

qualche use flag per qualche ebuild, emerge ti suggeriva l'opzione di autounmask per fare il tutto in modo semiautomatico, avresti dovuto 

dare emerge -va --autounmask-write kde-meta, dopo di chè aggiornare i file di configurazione con etc-update o simili, e poi ridare emerge 

-va kde-meta.

aggiungendo quello alle default opts di emerge devi esaminare dove sta il blocco e correggere punto per punto. quindi ricapitolando ti 

conviene toglierlo dal make.conf e utilizzare autounmask

----------

## system09

Si scusa, l' ho tolto perchè non era proponibile un post di quel tipo

ecco appunto avevo anche scritto che avevo inserito

autounmask nel file meke.conf e mi sono dimenticato di 

riscriverlo nel nuovo post

meno male che sei stato veloce nel vedere il mio vecchio messaggio

ora provo a fare quello che mi hai appena suggerito..

mmm.. continuo a non capire

allora ora ho tolto autounmask dal file make.conf

e poi ho dato emerge -va --autounmask-write kde-meta

ma mi da sempre il solito errore

se può servire ti metto a disposizione l' ultima parte che è la più leggibile

```

31;01m>=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99[39;49;00m[31;01m (">=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99" is blocking sys-auth/polkit-kde-0.95.1-r1)[39;49;00m

Total: 482 packages (1 upgrade, 479 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 995,016 kB

Conflict: 1 block[31;01m (1 unsatisfied)[39;49;00m

[31;01m * [39;49;00mError: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

[31;01m * [39;49;00minstalled at the same time on the same system.

  ([32msys-auth/polkit-kde-0.95.1-r1::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-auth/polkit-kde required by ([32msys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about [31;01mBlocked Packages[39;49;00m, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## k01

ovviamente dopo --autounmask-write bisogna aggiornare i file di configurazione in /etc, altrimenti non cambia nulla

controlla di aver impostato il profilo desktop-kde e le use flag io metterei solo:

USE="device-mapper sql webkit mng extras"

le altre dovrebbero essere già incluse nel profilo

se non va nemmeno così prova ad aggiungere sys-auth/polkit-kde a /etc/portage/package.mask (se non esiste crealo), e vedi se cambia qualcosa

----------

## system09

Allora..inizio con dire che la data devo impostarla ogni volta

che riavvio e non so perchè

poi ho buone notizie, stamattina ho dato nuovamente il comando

emerge -va --autounmask-write kde-meta e questa volta 

mi ha fatto una domanda, cosa che prima non succedeva,

mi ha chiesto una cosa tipo: would you like to emerge these packages [Y/N]?

ovviamente ho detto Y e mi ha ridato l' errore

poi ho dato etc-update e mi ha dato due file da aggiornare

li ho aggiornati e ho ridato 

emerge -va --autounmask-write kde-meta

e qui forse ho sbagliato perchè dovevo dare solo emerge -va kde-meta

però mi ha semplicemente rifatto la domanda di prima 

e ora sta compilando...ora ci vorrà un pò perchè sono 488 pacchetti

poi ti farò sapere se è andata bene

Ho aggiunto anche sys-auth/polkit-kde a /etc/portage/package.mask

e forse anche qui era megli aspettare a farlo perchè così non si capisce

bene se funziona grazie a questo o a --autounmask-write..

Comunque come dicevo prima è un pc per fare test quindi quando 

otterrò qualcosa di funzionante, formatterò e rifarò tutta la procedura da capo

per capire meglio e imparare un pò di più..

----------

## k01

 *system09 wrote:*   

> Allora..inizio con dire che la data devo impostarla ogni volta
> 
> che riavvio e non so perchè

 

è normale, con date cambi l'ora di sistema, ma non quella nel bios o openfirmware che sia. per quella deve utilizzare hwclock, o più semplicemente in /etc/conf.d/hwclock impostare clock_systohc="YES" e aggiornare la data con date. oppure se sei sempre connesso a internet puoi usare ntp-client e aggiornarla automaticamente ad ogni avvio

 *system09 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho aggiunto anche sys-auth/polkit-kde a /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> e forse anche qui era megli aspettare a farlo perchè così non si capisce
> ...

 

potrebbe anche essere semplicemente l'impostazione del profilo e delle use flag corrette, cosa che in parte avrà fatto anche autounmask

----------

## djinnZ

Domanda, stai tentando di installare kde 4.6 a partire da uno stage non aggiornatissimo?

prova con emerge -1 polkit-kde-agent

Se devi redirigere l'output emerge --with-color n

----------

## ago

 *system09 wrote:*   

> mhm...credevo di averla impostata correttamente in fase di installazione ora l' ho corretta e quando l' ho controlla a me risultava 1976  
> 
>   

 

```
ntpdate -b time.ien.it
```

 Per evitare di correggere a mano, oppure usa ntpd sempre attivo  :Razz: 

----------

## system09

 *Quote:*   

> potrebbe anche essere semplicemente l'impostazione del profilo e delle use flag corrette, cosa che in parte avrà fatto anche autounmask

 

si anche io penso che abbia fatto tutto l' impostazione del profilo e autounmask

perchè una volta aggiunto  sys-auth/polkit-kde a /etc/portage/package.mask 

ho provato un emerge -va kde-meta e non ha dato nessun risultato

poi ho rifatto con calma tutte le operazioni di autounmask e è partita la compilazione

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ntpdate -b time.ien.it
> ...

 

grazie proverò, ora aspetto la fine della compilazione che è molto lunga

vi farò sapere appena finisce

Grazie!

----------

## system09

Dopo più di 48 ore ha finito di installare kde   :Shocked: 

ovviamente non poteva andare tutto liscio al 100%

appena metto la password in kdm e premo invio mi da un avviso:

```

Warning: Cannot open Consolekit session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

poi il sistema parte senza problemi, infatti vi sto scrivendo da gentoo, sono contento ma non soddisfatto,

ho dovuto ancora usare wpa_supplicant per connettermi, probabilmente perchè non ho installato nessun

manager di rete,

e poi la gestione della batteria non c'è, anche qui credo che ci sarà bisogno di intervenire sull' acpi o qualcosa di simile.

In generale, senza effetti desktop, si comporta molto bene, è veloce e reattivo.

[/code]Last edited by system09 on Mon Sep 19, 2011 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *system09 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: Cannot open Consolekit session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Hai consolekit e dbus avviati? aggiungili nei runlevels.

----------

## system09

 :Embarassed:  eheh no, li ho messi adesso

grazie, scusate questi errori banali ma per me è tutto nuovo

ma devo dire che ho imparato molto,

infatti qualche pacchetto non me lo installava

e ho subito aggiornato etc e ho dato --autounmask 

e tutto è andato alla perfezione.

Potreste darmi qualche indicazione per far spuntare l' icona della batteria?

O anche consigliarmi una guida per provarci da solo?

Grazie?

----------

